# Brad nailer or finish nailer



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need 2 nailers. A 15/16 gauge finish nailer for the base and the thick edge of the casing. Use 2.5 inch nails. 
A 18 gauge brad nailer for the thin edge of the casing to the jamb. Use 1.5 inch brads.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have two brad nailers I've never used.
A finish nailer is all I've ever used for base and casing.
A brad nailer has no head and no holding power.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

all we use is a finish nailer...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use both---a 2" brad has enough holding power for most casing--and the shoe molding--

But you need a finish gun for tall base and crown--hanging doors and is best for the outside edge of casing---

I prefer an angled finish gun---easier to place the nail than a straight clip gun.


----------



## jonesyjones (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the great help and info. Based on these comments I think I am going to try an angled finish nailer. Is 15 gauge too large?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is what you want----

I have a Hitachi that has been great---there are many other good finish guns--


----------



## jonesyjones (Jan 23, 2016)

Cool. Something like this?

https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-nt65...ter-reconditioned-grade-c.html?fee=1&fep=2201


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

If you are installing larger hardwood moldings, I would use a 15 ga finish nailer. If all your dealing with is pine or poplar, a 16 ga would be fine. An 18 ga Brad nailer most certainly has a head on the nails. I use it for the thinner edge of the casing where it is sitting on a wood jamb. 1 1/4" brads work fine, plenty of holding power for that use, and leave a smaller hole to fill. I also use it for small moldings that a larger gauge nail would have a tendency to cause splitting. Get yourself a decent finish nailer and the Brad trackers are so cheap now, I would say get one of those too. I have a lot of air nailers, bostich and a hitachi 15 ga, dewalt cordless 16 ga, bostich, Bosch, and Porter cable 18 ga guns. Also have a PC 23 gauge micro pinner. Now that gun uses headless nails. It's good for very thin, tiny moldings, and must be used in conjunction with glue. It hasn't a lot of holding power on its own.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jonesyjones said:


> Cool. Something like this?
> 
> https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-nt65...ter-reconditioned-grade-c.html?fee=1&fep=2201


Yes--that is exactly like my gun---except I paid more---good gun.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought a 15g finish nailer for project a few years ago and am now in the midst of installing 5 1/4 x 1/2 mdf baseboard plus oak quarter round and it works fine. I figured that gauge would be the most versatile for a wider range of uses. Next is a wide crown stapler for siding. I was hoping to be able to use my nailer but manufacturers and evrything I've read says to use staples.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Edit - I have a 16g nailer. Oops.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

lenaitch said:


> I bought a 15g finish nailer for project a few years ago and am now in the midst of installing 5 1/4 x 1/2 mdf baseboard plus oak quarter round and it works fine. I figured that gauge would be the most versatile for a wider range of uses. Next is a wide crown stapler for siding. I was hoping to be able to use my nailer but manufacturers and evrything I've read says to use staples.


With an oak quarter round, I would not use a 16 ga nailer. I would be afraid that it would split. I use my 18 ga nailer for quarter round, even pine.

Question, why use oak with MDF base? You will end up painting it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

rjniles said:


> With an oak quarter round, I would not use a 16 ga nailer. I would be afraid that it would split. I use my 18 ga nailer for quarter round, even pine.
> 
> Question, why use oak with MDF base? You will end up painting it.


Only one split when I got too close to an end. I am just putting quarter round (clearcoated) where the floor is the old-style oak 2 1/4 t&g. I like the look - I think it 'classys it up'. And I'm only installing the larger baseboard in the main areas of the house. The entire house was built with 3 1/2 fingerjoint BB which is about the cheapest looking trim going. It's a custom built house that was finished in subdivision quality. I may decide to do the entire house if I ever get the time and $$.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i use my 18 gauge for door casing, 1/4 round. crown molding and chair rail.. 

16-gauge for hanging doors, baseboard, window jamb extensions along with the sil and building closets

23 gauge- for cross nailing mitres and nailing micro moldings

15 gauge- for exterior pvc trim.. the heavier gauge is more resistant to seasonal movement of wood and thermal movement of pvc


----------

